# AthlonXP + SMP + Genoo

## vash

Well, being that I've been impressed with Gentoo so far, I'm going to upgrade my linux box to a dual AthlonXP 1800.  Currently, the system is running on a single AthlonXP 1800 and I have another system with the same chip.  Both of these processors are almost a year old, so they definitely don't have the bridges cut and will more than likely do SMP without any pencil mod.  My question is, has anyone used the MSI K7D Master 6105-030 board? 

I've read reviews that this board will work fine with the AthlonXPs, but I want to know if anyone else has a similar setup and their experiences.  I've recently added a few kernel optimizations lines to find they really give a speed boost when compiling and I can't wait to reinstall my box, or recompile everything with SMP on.

vash

----------

## Sesquipedalian

I have no direct advice to give as my dualy is a dual P3.  But you'll probably find answers in the forums at http://www.2cpu.com  :Smile: 

----------

## vash

Anyone else with a SMP AthlonXP box?

I just can't wait to emerge system or build the bootstrap with SMP.

vash

----------

## dmason

I believe this link should help you in seeing how to dual athlon xps. I hope that this helps http://www.hardwarezone.com/articles/articles.hwz?cid=2&aid=393

----------

## vash

Thanks for the link dmason, but I definitely know my XPs are of the earliest generation where the L5 bridges aren't connected.  The article is nice because they do mention the MSI K7D, which I intend to use.

vash

----------

